# 80er Jahre BMX Räder günstig abzugeben.....



## foenfrisur (30. Mai 2010)

Super für Kiddies zum normalen Radfahren geeignet...
Dachte so an 25EUR/stk. zzgl. Versand.

Abholung nach Absprache möglich!



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160440022844

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160440026873


evtl. auch abseits von ebay  vorher anfragen...


----------

